# Raising my first bottle fed Jersey calf



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

soniaramberger said:


> I learned the hard way regarding scours and Jersey calves. My family and I moved from Las Vegas, NV in 2013. Our goal was to own property in Texas. At the time we didn't think about cattle, all we knew is that we loved horses.
> 
> One day (3/1/2017) I read an ad about Jersey calf...for sale, each $50. I thought, wow that is a deal! So I bought them drove about 30 minutes to get home. No clue about them, but eager to learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I'll preface my reply by saying that I personally have NEVER raised a bottle calf. 

I must compliment you on managing to get them to this point without losing them. Many people write in that this one or that one died during the night. The fact that you apparently accomplished this on your own is even more amazing.

I know that calves have an inherent need to suckle--on just about anything they can. I don't know if it's common among bulls that are raised together. I would advise you to get a vet's advice on how best to castrate them at this point, whether by banding or cutting. Are you raising them for beef?

What I can tell you is intact Jersey calves become Jersey bulls in a very short time and Jersey bulls (any bull, but especially dairy bulls) become extremely dangerous to be around, so please get them castrated to keep you and your family safe. Other people on this board can attest to this. And the people here who are experienced with raising Jersey bottle calves will be of tremendous help to you (sadly, I am not one of them).


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes, raising for beef. I appreciate the advice. I have read some horrible experiences in how they don't make it through the night. I have also read about the very little interest of dairy farmers in raising these bulls. I think I can turn this around a bit.

I would like to see if it's the lack of people not wanting to deal with the extra work that has to be put in initially, so they don't die or is that this race of bulls is just too much to handle in the sense of putting some weight on them? I also wonder if their aggressive behavior is due to hormones or is it that they are malnourished since birth and lack some sort of mineral that can even make humans go haywire? So many thoughts about their behavior and how they start out in life.

If I continue with this curiosity...I may even open a restaurant strategically advertising their meat. I have searched for Jersey steak served in restaurants...no luck so far. 

For now we'll need to pay a visit to the vet very soon. I am opting for the band, we'll see what the vet suggests.


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

How much are you feeding?

To much milk is the main cause of scours. 

Ideally 3 quarts total a day spread over three feedings is best. Even though the bottle holds two quarts, that is to much for a jersey. Speaking of bottles, check out the Peach Teat system, much more natural than the cheap 2 quart bottles. 

The after meal extracurricular activity is normal, our calves have always done that. 

We castrate, dehorn, and vaccinate at around two months. I like the scalpel versus the band, faster, and less stress.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks Nate for answering my concerns. I was feeding 2 quartz, they would not drink it all. I noticed bloating and diarrhea increased when the intake of milk was higher. At this point they're on starter for calves...diarrhea is gone and they're fur is finally grown back around their tail. They seem happier and walk around more. It could be the vitamins as well. 

My concern with antibiotics and milk is that when given in combination, the antibiotics competes with the calcium absorption. Calcium isn't absorbed leading to Ricketts disease.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here are a couple of articles for you on bulls:

http://www.grandin.com/behaviour/principles/preventing.bull.accidents.html

https://nature.berkeley.edu/ucce50/ag-labor/7article/article29.htm


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Glad they are doing well now. 

I learned the hard way, that jerseys can't handle two big, two quart feedings a day. 

A hungry calf is a healthy calf.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

soniaramberger said:


> Yes, raising for beef. I appreciate the advice. I have read some horrible experiences in how they don't make it through the night. I have also read about the very little interest of dairy farmers in raising these bulls. I think I can turn this around a bit.
> 
> I would like to see if it's the lack of people not wanting to deal with the extra work that has to be put in initially, so they don't die or is that this race of bulls is just too much to handle in the sense of putting some weight on them? I also wonder if their aggressive behavior is due to hormones or is it that they are malnourished since birth and lack some sort of mineral that can even make humans go haywire? So many thoughts about their behavior and how they start out in life.
> 
> ...



There is a steep learning curve in raising calves. The most common obituary is over feeding and administering medication the following day and lack of electrolytes.

After reading your story, I can’t tell if you took appropriate action or were lucky.

Operation of a dairy is often focused on milk production. Many dairies sell their calves and buy bred heifers. Some people have created a good living raising bottle calves. It could be that those raising calves had a few that were scouring and collecting $50 each made better sense than pumping them with drugs, only to have them die anyway.

Since you lack a lot of insight into this segment of the dairy industry, you are making some false assumptions.

As with most businesses, the goal is to create a product for less cost than its value. Jerseys are wonderful dairy cows. For many hundreds of years they have been selectively bred for high quality milk, good temperament, economical conversion of feed to milk and good conception. The temperament of bulls has not been a breed standard.

Bad, aggressive bull behavior is not a result of malnourishment. Beef breed bulls also have hormones but tend to be less aggressive. I doubt bulls would be deprived of any specific minerals. Your statements lead me to think you can alter Jersey bull behavior by loving care and nutrition. That is a dangerous assumption. 

Jerseys are not bred to produce large steaks or any other cut of beef. This is called reduced feed efficiency. They just don’t convert feed to meat as efficiently as breeds bred to grow big tasty steaks. This fact makes Jersey steers less profitable.

Dairy breeds tend to grow slower and have yellow fat. This makes them tougher and look different to the consumer. Sure, pouring high quality hay, lush pasture and plenty of corn and soymeal will get you some tasty tender Jersey. It isn’t economical, so few do it very long.

You won’t find restaurants specializing in Jersey beef. Just as few specialize in Holstein beef or goat steaks. The public has been conditioned to look for Angus beef. Good luck going against that multi-million ad campaign.

Banding is a good choice. Doing something about those horns is next on your list.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

I agree, Haypaoint, I took some pictures of them yesterday. They look deathly skinny


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

soniaramberger said:


> I agree, Haypaoint, I took some pictures of them yesterday. They look deathly skinny


They look fine, that is just what bottle fed Jerseys look like. 

They'll start looking better when their rumens develope, and they start eating grain, and hay.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

They have perky ears in the pics you posted. That and a moist nose are the two things I look for in bottle calves. If they have those two,they're hydrated and feeling up instead of down. 

Those calves look fine to me. 

As far as dairy bulls aggressive nature, a lot has to do with them being hand raised by humans who they see as one of them and competition when they get breeding age. I've raised a ton of bottled calves and the beef breeds act the same way as a milker when they get breeding age.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Lovely calves!


----------



## rileycows (Sep 14, 2016)

Cute calves!


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

A week has passed by...I have continued with the weekly (every Monday) injection of 3mL of multi-vitamin B-complex. For the morning I feed them calf starter, they graze throughout the day, for the afternoon another serving of calf starter. I have uploaded a photo of the area where they graze. Rich foliage and grass in Wolfe City, TX. It still amazes me how luscious nature is out here ( previously lived in NV, Las Vegas).


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

I lost the little one. He was healthy and with a full belly. 

One day I went to work and the gate chain was broken off. This gate kept the Arabian mare and the 1year old donkey in a different pasture. When I came home the gate was wide open. I didn't see the little calf next to the bigger calf. I grabbed a hand-held light and searched for him. I found him lying in his side and cold to the touch. I compressed his chest several times. He was gone. A neighbor, experienced rancher, stated that the donkey probably shook him and snapped his neck. I only have one left, I will find him a buddy soon. 

He has gone over to the neighbors pasture to hang out with the Angus and reddish cattle. I was lucky to be a able to drag him back to our property.


----------



## soniaramberger (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok, I have the bands and a set of castrating pliers. I will start a new thread to share this experience. I will do a little more reading and research...to raise my confidence level.


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your calf, he was through the hard part. 

Good luck with the banding, our vet has always used the scalpel, we do castration, dehorning, and vaccination at the same time.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am sorry you lost him. We have gotten away from securing a gate any way than a chain wrapped around both the gate and the post. Nailed in chains come out entirely too easily. 

I think you'll find the banding pretty straightforward. The part that I find disturbing is when my wife does them and grins afterwards.......


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Calf looks healthy, and already has buddy's, giving out free rides too.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

tetnaus shot when banding


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Something we learned through the past few years of raising bottle babies is adding a farm fresh eggs to each bottle feeding


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Something we learned through the past few years of raising bottle babies is adding a farm fresh eggs to each bottle feeding


Never heard this. What's the recipe?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Whoo said:


> Never heard this. What's the recipe?


We make formula as directed and mix in one egg. Also if lucky enough to be using fresh cows milk we add egg to it too


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> We make formula as directed and mix in one egg. Also if lucky enough to be using fresh cows milk we add egg to it too


I raise a bunch of bottle calves, can't wait to try this!

Thanks Oregon1986 for sharing!!!


----------

